# World of Warcraft: Spieler stirbt in Internet-Café und niemand bemerkt es



## SebastianThoeing (6. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *World of Warcraft: Spieler stirbt in Internet-Café und niemand bemerkt es* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: World of Warcraft: Spieler stirbt in Internet-Café und niemand bemerkt es


----------



## Tenograd (6. Februar 2012)

Krank, aber der 23 jährige kann nicht Gesund gewesen sein.Nach 10 Stunden zu sterben ohne selbst etwas mitzukriegen wäre echt abartig.
Viel interessanter fände ich jedoch die Zustände bei Goldfarmern und Powerlevlern, die 24 Stunden spielen.


----------



## Dreathlock (6. Februar 2012)

Nach 10 Stunden?
Da hab ich schon 4x so viel am Stück gezockt. -.-
Da muss mehr dran sein als das. Hauptsache WoW die Schuld geben.
Wäre der Mann nach 10 Stunden Schlaf gestorben wäre schlafen ganz ganz böse...


----------



## C0k31nMyN0z3 (6. Februar 2012)

Völlig Hinüber! xD
xD wie soll denn das erst bei mir am releasetag von Mass Effect 3 werden?


----------



## Renox1 (6. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Noob


----------



## patalak (6. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Blödsinn bitte.
Da haben viele anderen schon 24 Std am Stück durchgespielt und keine ist wegen multiplen Organversagen gestorben.
Ich bin zwar kein Fan von WOW aber das ist wohl die seltsamste Aussage seit langem.



^^     PANIKKKKKKK    spielt nicht WOW sonst werdet  Ihr multiple Versager. 
XD


----------



## PhenomTaker (6. Februar 2012)

Darf ich böse sein und so etwas sagen wie:
Der hat bestimmt noch Cooldown auf das Wiederbeleben... -.-

Aber mal ehrlich, wie krank (?) muss ein Mensch sein, um es nicht zu merken, dass seine Organe versagen bzw. dass man stirbt?!
Der muss ja sowas von an Erschöpfung gelitten haben.... aber anscheinend sind die Betreiber des Cafe's auch nicht gerade Interessiert an dem Wohle ihrer Kunden, wenn sie Leuten 23 Stunden am Stück Internet zur Verfügung stellen.
Ich hätte gesagt, du bekommst 8 Stunden (oder so) und dann machst du ne Pause.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Februar 2012)

War nur zweimal in einem I-Cafe, ist es normal dass dort Spiele installiert sind? Oder ein taiwanesischer Normalzustand?


----------



## Skaty12 (6. Februar 2012)

patalak schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn bitte.
> Da haben viele anderen schon 24 Std am Stück durchgespielt und keine ist wegen multiplen Organversagen gestorben.
> Ich bin zwar kein Fan von WOW aber das ist wohl die seltsamste Aussage seit langem.
> 
> ...


 Ehm, da steht ja nicht, dass er um 0:00 Uhr aufgewacht ist und nur 23 Stunden wach war. Evtl. hat er vorher noch irgendwas gemacht, bzw. öfter 23 oder mehr Stunden durchgespielt.


----------



## Enisra (6. Februar 2012)

nja, also ich weiß nicht, mal ab davon das so ein paar Gutmenschen wieder Futter gegen MMORPGs haben sollte man sich irgendwo doch eher die Rahmenbedingungen anschauen, denn ich weiß nicht, niemand stirbt einfach so nach 10h, selbst wenn der nichts getrunken oder gegessen hat und das ist auch nicht so warm das man so sich zu tode Schwitzt, also wenn dann muss der eine Vorgeschichte gehabt haben
Auch sollte das irgendwo einem zu denken geben warum man sich auch da so 23h Internet kaufen kann und keiner auch irgendwann da irgendwann da so wenigstens mal nach 12h nachschaut


----------



## N7ghty (6. Februar 2012)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Darf ich böse sein und so etwas sagen wie:
> Der hat bestimmt noch Cooldown auf das Wiederbeleben... -.-
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, wie krank (?) muss ein Mensch sein, um es nicht zu merken, dass seine Organe versagen bzw. dass man stirbt?!
> ...


 Joa, ist halt Bevormundung. Prinzipiell sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass sich die eigenen Kunden nicht zu Tode spielen. Wenn er 23 Stunden spielen will, dann bitte sehr. Wenn man volljährig ist, dann hat man die Verantwortung für sein eigenes Handeln zu tragen.


----------



## hifumi (6. Februar 2012)

Natürlich stirbt kein gesunder Mensch nach 10 Stunden Spielen.
Computerspielen im Sitzen ist echt keine Tätigkeit bei der man seine Organe sehr strapaziert. Jeder normale Mensch wird einfach vorher bewusstlos.
Der Verstorbene war sicherlich bereits vorher schon chronisch unterernährt. Ob das nun am WoW spielen gelegen hat oder an seiner Lebenssituation ist wieder eine andere Frage. Vermutlich hängt beides eng zusammen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. Februar 2012)

23 !!! 2:3 = 666

666 IST DER DER TEUFEL!!!


----------



## Enisra (6. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Joa, ist halt Bevormundung. Prinzipiell sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass sich die eigenen Kunden nicht zu Tode spielen. Wenn er 23 Stunden spielen will, dann bitte sehr. Wenn man volljährig ist, dann hat man die Verantwortung für sein eigenes Handeln zu tragen.


 
Das ist doch dämlich und dumm sich das so einfach zu machen 
Denn wenn einer ein Suchtproblem hat dann merkt der jenige dummerweise nicht dass der grade in ein offenes Messer läuft


----------



## emani (6. Februar 2012)

Völliger Schwachsinn.. ich arbeite jeden Tag als Werbe Mediengestalter 8 Stunden am Computer und zocke zuhause dann noch mal 4-5 std. das täglich und am Wochenende wirds auch mal 10-12 std pro tag (Battlefield 3) da müsste ich ja auch mause tot sein......


----------



## Mothman (6. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Natürlich stirbt kein gesunder Mensch nach 10 Stunden Spielen.


Das denke ich mir auch. Da muss eine Vorbelastung vorgelegen haben. Irgendeine Krankheit. Vielleicht ja schon eine Organschwäche. 

Wenn ich mal viele Stunden hintereinander spiele, dann merke ich auch, dass es mich anstrengt und ich immer müder werde. Aber dass ich einfach so dabei sterbe, ohne dass vorher mein Körper noch entsprechende Warnsignale sendet, kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen.


----------



## N7ghty (6. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist doch dämlich und dumm sich das so einfach zu machen
> Denn wenn einer ein Suchtproblem hat dann merkt der jenige dummerweise nicht dass der grade in ein offenes Messer läuft


 Ich will jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass man den Mann einfach abnippeln lassen soll, darum ging es auch nicht in dem von mir zitierten Post. Da ging es darum, dass man Leuten grundsätzlich nur 8 Stunden zulässt, was ich für ziemlichen Käse halte, da hier auch normale Kunden bevormundet werden. Natürlich sollte man eigentlich auf seine Kunden aufpassen, gerade wenn sie 23 Stunden am Stück spielen. Aber welcher Ladenbesitzer sagt dann "Nein, du spielst keine 23 Stunden, ich will dein Geld nicht!"? Dass der Mann in dem Laden gestorben ist, war ein Einzelfall, da sollte man jetzt nicht in Panik geraten, dass das regelmäßig passiert und irgendwelche Gesetze verfassen oder sonstiges. Das war alles, was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Februar 2012)

Dreathlock schrieb:


> Nach 10 Stunden?
> Da hab ich schon 4x so viel am Stück gezockt. -.-
> Da muss mehr dran sein als das. Hauptsache WoW die Schuld geben.
> Wäre der Mann nach 10 Stunden Schlaf gestorben wäre schlafen ganz ganz böse...


 


Enisra schrieb:


> denn ich weiß nicht, niemand stirbt einfach so nach 10h, selbst wenn der nichts getrunken oder gegessen hat und das ist auch nicht so warm das man so sich zu tode Schwitzt,


 
Man kennt ja die Vorgeschichte nicht. Vielleicht wurde er nach 48 Stunden vom eigenen Rechnern von Frau Mama vertrieben, weshalb er das Internetcafe aufsuchte.



PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wie krank (?) muss ein Mensch sein, um es nicht zu merken, dass seine Organe versagen bzw. dass man stirbt?!



Tja wenn man die Geschichten hört, dass manche in die Hosen kacken, nur damit sie nicht statt WoW zu spielen aufs Klo gehn müssen, erscheint mir das gar nicht mal so abwegig.



> Der muss ja sowas von an Erschöpfung gelitten haben.... aber anscheinend sind die Betreiber des Cafe's auch nicht gerade Interessiert an dem Wohle ihrer Kunden, wenn sie Leuten 23 Stunden am Stück Internet zur Verfügung stellen.
> Ich hätte gesagt, du bekommst 8 Stunden (oder so) und dann machst du ne Pause.


 
Bei den Asiaten wird in Bezug auf "viel Spielen" ein etwas anderer Maßstab als hier in Europa angelegt. Das geht schon so weit, dass eine Regierung (errinner' mich grad nicht welche) die Abschaltung der Onlinedienste über Nacht forderte.


----------



## ikarus275 (6. Februar 2012)

Naja, weiß auch nicht was man noch dazu sagen soll das man 
a) in einem I-Net Cafe 23 Std am Stück irgendwas spielen KANN/DARF (Inhaber hat wohl keinerlei Interesse an der Gesundheit der Kunden, hauptsache Schotter passt.)
oder
b) das die anderen Spieler sich nen Furz drum scheren das neben denen eine Leiche sitzt/sass und selbst die Polizei darüber erschrocken ist wie sche****egal es denen war.

You die and nobody gives a sh*t.

Andere Quelle :

"Police told the Taipei Times they were disgusted when they arrived at the scene to find other gamers were disinterested in the corpse and wanted to continue playing during the investigation."
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/03/taiwan-internet-cafe-corpse-gamer-died-dead_n_1252766.html


----------



## ikarus275 (6. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch. Da muss eine Vorbelastung vorgelegen haben. Irgendeine Krankheit. Vielleicht ja schon eine Organschwäche.
> 
> Wenn ich mal viele Stunden hintereinander spiele, dann merke ich auch, dass es mich anstrengt und ich immer müder werde. Aber dass ich einfach so dabei sterbe, ohne dass vorher mein Körper noch entsprechende Warnsignale sendet, kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen.


 
"
An initial police investigation found he might have died of a cardiac arrest triggered by low temperatures.
  The man's family said he had been treated for a heart problem in September of last year.
  Police are still looking into the cause of the death.
  They say they suspect that a combination of tiredness, lack of  movement and the cold weather could have caused blood clots and a heart  attack."


Taiwanese Game Player's Body Left Unnoticed For Nine Hours | Strange News | Sky News


----------



## Enisra (6. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass man den Mann einfach abnippeln lassen soll, darum ging es auch nicht in dem von mir zitierten Post. Da ging es darum, dass man Leuten grundsätzlich nur 8 Stunden zulässt, was ich für ziemlichen Käse halte, da hier auch normale Kunden bevormundet werden. Natürlich sollte man eigentlich auf seine Kunden aufpassen, gerade wenn sie 23 Stunden am Stück spielen. Aber welcher Ladenbesitzer sagt dann "Nein, du spielst keine 23 Stunden, ich will dein Geld nicht!"? Dass der Mann in dem Laden gestorben ist, war ein Einzelfall, da sollte man jetzt nicht in Panik geraten, dass das regelmäßig passiert und irgendwelche Gesetze verfassen oder sonstiges. Das war alles, was ich sagen wollte.


 
nja, ok
aber man sollte eher fragen wieso der Staat da überhaupt mehr als 12h zulässt und naja, es trifft da auch so wieder die alte Bauernregel, das man einen nicht so sehr ausnehmen darf, dass der garnichts hat sondern so hegen und Pflegen das man den immerwieder ernten kann


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Februar 2012)

Ich fordere, dass von nun an auf jede WoW-Packung ähnlich wie auf Zigarettenpackungen Warnhinweise gedruckt werden.
"Das Spielen von World of Warcraft kann zu akutem Organausfall führen"


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (6. Februar 2012)

hm, ich weiss ja nicht. Ich war auch auf einigen LAN-Partys in meinem Leben und sicher denkt man, wenn man das liest "hach, 23 zocken hab' ich auch schon gemacht". Aber eigentlich kann ich mich an keine LAN erinnern wo wir wirklich länger als 4-5 Stunden gezockt haben ohne danach mal rumzulaufen, was zu essen, was zu trinken -> irgendwas anderes zu machen. Ich glaube es kann für den Körper schon "belastend" sein sich dort hinzusetzen und X-Stunden ohne Pause zu zocken. Nicht umsonst soll man auf langen Flügen Thrombose vorbeugende Maßnahmen ergreifen usw usw usw.


----------



## wurzn (6. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, ok
> aber man sollte eher fragen wieso der Staat da überhaupt mehr als 12h zulässt und naja, es trifft da auch so wieder die alte Bauernregel, das man einen nicht so sehr ausnehmen darf, dass der garnichts hat sondern so hegen und Pflegen das man den immerwieder ernten kann


 
Finde nicht, das der staat da was machen soll. Spiel auch viel, und gern lang. Würde ausflippen wenn die dann des netz kappen. Rauchen und saufen is auch giftig, und nicht verboten für erwachsene. Eigenverantwortung muss man schon erwarten, von mündigen bürgern. Ausserdem lag da bestimmt noch ein anderes leiden vor, des is jetzt nur Bild-style. Wie viele std aufm bau hätt er gepackt? Sorry.

Finds in anno gut gelöst, manchnal vergisst man halt die Zeit. Evt ein Hinweis auf die Verpackung "suchtgefahr"....


----------



## hifumi (6. Februar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich fordere, dass von nun an auf jede WoW-Packung ähnlich wie auf Zigarettenpackungen Warnhinweise gedruckt werden.
> "Das Spielen von World of Warcraft kann zu akutem Organausfall führen"


 
Oder vielleicht sollten taiwanesische Internetcafes EKG Messgeräte in die Mäuse einbauen müssen, damit man ständig überprüfen kann ob die Person noch einen Puls hat.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal zum Thema Gesundheit wurde ja bereits schon alles erwähnt.

Ich muss aber selber zugeben dass ich in meiner schlimmsten E-Sport Zeit
auch teilweise extrem übertrieben hatte.
Es waren oft die hitzigen und wilden Gefechte in Quake 3 oder

spannende Teammatches in cs 1.6.

Wenn man richtig vertieft ist, dann merkt man oft nicht dass man Hunger / Durst etc. hat.

Dieses Thema sollte man auf keinen Fall auf die leichte Schulter nehmen weil sowas
nicht zum ersten mal passiert.

Aber wie gesagt. Es ist einfach die Mischung aus Bewegungsmangel, Kreislauf, schlechter bzw. keiner Ernährung,
Wassermangel, Vitaminmangel, Schlafmangel usw.
Die Liste geht ewig weiter.

Wer weiß wie lange er schon so süchtig war. Wenn das schon seit Jahren geht, dann
wundert mich so eine Meldung nicht.
Der Körper war schon längst im Reservezustand. Psychisch ist man auch nicht mehr 100%ig da.

Alles zusammen ergibt einen gefährlichen Cocktail welcher überall auf der Welt existiert.


----------



## Fings (6. Februar 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> Finde nicht, das der staat da was machen soll. Spiel auch viel, und gern lang. Würde ausflippen wenn die dann des netz kappen. Rauchen und saufen is auch giftig, und nicht verboten für erwachsene. Eigenverantwortung muss man schon erwarten, von mündigen bürgern. Ausserdem lag da bestimmt noch ein anderes leiden vor, des is jetzt nur Bild-style. Wie viele std aufm bau hätt er gepackt? Sorry.
> 
> Finds in anno gut gelöst, manchnal vergisst man halt die Zeit. Evt ein Hinweis auf die Verpackung "suchtgefahr"....


 
gibt im Spiel (Ladebildschirm) selbst oft den Hinweiß ,, Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen selbst World of Warcraft''


----------



## Egersdorfer (6. Februar 2012)

Es sterben auch immer wieder (Profi-)Fussballer auf dem Spielfeld. Das ist halt so, manche Menschen haben bspw. ein schwaches Herz. Da kann man nicht viel daran ändern. Gibt sicherlich auch schlechtere Todesarten.


----------



## Enisra (6. Februar 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> Finde nicht, das der staat da was machen soll. Spiel auch viel, und gern lang. Würde ausflippen wenn die dann des netz kappen. Rauchen und saufen is auch giftig, und nicht verboten für erwachsene. Eigenverantwortung muss man schon erwarten, von mündigen bürgern.


 
nur dass das Konzept des Nachtwächterstaates jetzt auch nicht das beste für den Menschen ist und auch nicht wirklich Funktioniert und wie gesagt, das Problem bei der Sucht ist nunmal das viele es garnicht kapieren dass sie Süchtig sind


----------



## Bynare (6. Februar 2012)

<böse>Der Arme... vor Langeweile gestorben.</böse>


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Februar 2012)

Fings schrieb:


> gibt im Spiel (Ladebildschirm) selbst oft den Hinweiß ,, Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen selbst World of Warcraft''


 Ach die wollen doch nur die Serverblastung senken nach dem sie die 13€ kassiert haben.


----------



## Chris1q1q (6. Februar 2012)

mal ganz ehrlich... wenn man so krank im kopf ist, dass man Nahrung und Schlaf so vernachlässigt, dann ist es vielleicht besser so?


----------



## Worrel (6. Februar 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> 23 !!! 2:3 = 666
> 
> 666 IST DER DER TEUFEL!!!


1.)  2 durch 3 ist 0,6666666666666666666666666... und nicht 666

2.) Laut Offenbarung 13,18 soll das Biest, welches in den letzten Tagen vor der Apokalypse erscheinen wird, die Nummer 666 tragen. Nicht "der Teufel"

3.)  sind sämtliche solcher Rechnungen hanebüchener Unsinn. Wieso sollte  ausgerechnet beim Teilen der einzelenen Ziffern die Zahl des Biestes rauskommen? Was ist an der Querteilung dermassen besonders, daß sie zur  Identifikation des Biestes benutzt werden können soll?

4.) Wären es 18 Stunden: 18 = 3 x 6 = 666
9 Stunden: 9 Stunden lebend, 14 Stunden tot: 9 x 14 = 126 => (1+2) x 6 = 666
8 Stunden: 8 ", 15 " => 8 = 2³, 1+5 = 6 => 3 x 6
etc ad absurdum

Sprich: je nachdem, welche Rechenwege man sich dafür zurechtlegt, kann man aus *allem *irgendwelche bestimmten Zahlen extrahieren. Zum Beispiel aus dem heutigen Datum:
Mo, 6.2.2012: Noch 6 Tage bis Sonntag, der 6., die Summe aller vorhandenen Zweien:6, => 6 6 6  (!!!!!)


----------



## baummonster (6. Februar 2012)

Hm, das sagt irgendwie mehr über die Menschen im Laden aus als über WoW Spieler, findet ihr nich?


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Februar 2012)

baummonster schrieb:


> Hm, das sagt irgendwie mehr über die Menschen im Laden aus als über WoW Spieler, findet ihr nich?


 Du meinst die anderen WoW-Spieler neben ihm die es am Ende nicht mal interessiert hat das da ein Toter rausgeschleppt wurde und seelenruhig weiter gezockt haben?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2012)

Blöd ist nur, dass das jetzt wieder so dargestellt wird, als würde es am Spielen liegen. Wenn aber jemand Herzkrank ist, dann kann da immer einfach so was passieren. Dann kann er auch sterben, selbst wenn er einfach nur im Bett liegt. Wahrscheinlich wird das aber jetzt sicher wieder genommen, um gegen Computerspiele zu hetzen. Würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## ViktorVal (6. Februar 2012)

Von 10 Stunden Zocken stirbt man normalerweise nicht. Nichtmal wenn man das jahrelang jeden Tag macht.


----------



## Sansana (6. Februar 2012)

Von herunterfallenden kokosnüssen sterben 150 Menschen pro Jahr und darüber berichtet fast niemand. Kokosnüsse sind eine echte Bedrohung und nicht WoW. Wird echt mal zeit etwas gegen diesen Urfeind zu unternehmen der uns bedroht, auf die Kokosnüsse!.


----------



## Mothman (6. Februar 2012)

Sansana schrieb:


> Von herunterfallenden kokosnüssen sterben 150 Menschen pro Jahr und darüber berichtet fast niemand. Kokosnüsse sind eine echte Bedrohung und nicht WoW. Wird echt mal zeit etwas gegen diesen Urfeind zu unternehmen der uns bedroht, auf die Kokosnüsse!.


Also ich wette mit dir, dass im Jahr mehr Kokosnüsse von Menschen gefressen werden, als Kokosnüsse Menschen töten. 
Wenn, dann sind wir gefährlich für die Kokosnüsse.^^


----------



## truejunglist (7. Februar 2012)

Warnhinweise, 1. Versuch:

Playing WOW for more than several hours may cause serious injury or death.

Playing WOW may make you not to give a shit while the guy next to you is dying.

Der gute alte Paracelsus hat wie immer Recht...


----------



## truejunglist (7. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich wette mit dir, dass im Jahr mehr Kokosnüsse von Menschen gefressen werden, als Kokosnüsse Menschen töten.
> Wenn, dann sind wir gefährlich für die Kokosnüsse.^^


 
Redet Ihr eigentlich von den südpazifischen oder den nordafrikanischen Kokosnüssen ?


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Du meinst die anderen WoW-Spieler neben ihm die es am Ende nicht mal interessiert hat das da ein Toter rausgeschleppt wurde und seelenruhig weiter gezockt haben?


 Keine Ahnung, was ich in dem Fal gemacht hätte, aber wenn man sich mal rein von den Fakten her in deinen der anderen Kunden hineinversetzt: 
Da ist ein Mensch gestorben, den ich nicht gekannt hat. Genauso wie jeden Tag unzählige Menschen auf der Welt sterben, die ich nicht  gekannt habe. Jetzt ist er tot, daran wird keine meiner Handlungen was ändern. Abgesehen von einer Anekdote hat dies keinen Einfluß auf mein Leben. Warum sollte ich also aufhören zu spielen?


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2012)

Also wenn neben mir einer stirbt und ich mitten in polizeilichen Ermittlungen hocke, dann würde ich schon aufhören zu spielen. Wenigstens bis die Leiche abtransportiert worden ist. 

EDIT:
Vielleicht dachten sich die anderen Spieler auch:
"Ach, der respawned ja gleich wieder..." ^^


----------



## Exar-K (7. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also wenn neben mir einer stirbt und ich mitten in polizeilichen Ermittlungen hocke, dann würde ich schon aufhören zu spielen. Wenigstens bis die Leiche abtransportiert worden ist.


 Einmal Füße hoch wenn die Putzfrau am Durchwischen ist und fertig.


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Einmal Füße hoch wenn die Putzfrau am Durchwischen ist und fertig.


Das kann man sich so richtig schön bildlich vorstellen.^^ 
Wie da 5 Asiaten mit starrem Blick auf den Monitor sitzen und widerwillig die Füße heben (ohne den Blick vom Monitor abzuwenden).  
Und im Hintergrund wird die Leiche eingepackt.


----------



## Caremsis (6. April 2012)

immerhin durfte er seine komplett bezahlte Zeit im Inet Cafe verbringen, sonst hätten sie ihm die übrigen 13 Stunden noch auszahlen müssen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. April 2012)

Da sieht mans mal wieder WOW macht die Birne weich und manchmal auch die organe ...


----------

